# in the southend area of essex



## rizz (Jan 3, 2009)

where is the nearest herp vet which is a good vets?
please help as i need a vet for my lizard and snakes in case soemthing happens to them! they are all perfectly fine atm tho! :2thumb:


----------



## mangrove123 (Jul 23, 2008)

rizz said:


> where is the nearest herp vet which is a good vets?
> please help as i need a vet for my lizard and snakes in case soemthing happens to them! they are all perfectly fine atm tho! :2thumb:


i use wylie's the vet their Mr William Lewis, is an excellent reptile vet :2thumb: 
www.wylievets.com/ theres the website hope this helps


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

I use William Lewis, great guy, takes all the time in the world for you and knows what he's doing, also doesn't have a fear of admitting what he's not 100% on and gets out the textbooks to go through and show you etc, you get your moneys worth from him 110%


----------



## rizz (Jan 3, 2009)

oh right cool
where abouts is he located?


----------

